# Partial thyroidectomy recovery time



## adagio

I'm sure this is posted SOMEWHERE, so forgive me for asking again!

I'm contemplating a left lobectomy due to a 3cm nodule (with a little 7mm "friend" just above it). I already had a FNA, and it came back benign, so there's no rush in that sense. I'm thinking I want this thing out this summer, if possible. I just don't have a whole lot of time off available.

I work for a doctor, so that's the plus side...but I'm his only employee! I don't want to take more time off than I have to. I also have only three sick days and one personal day (no vacation), so any time off outside of that is unpaid!

My other option is to wait on it until next year, and beg my boss to let me carry my unused sick days over so that I've got more available time off.

For some of you who have a had a partial thyroidectomy, what was your recovery like? Any chance I could be back at work after four days, or even five, if I plan it around a weekend? (I work six days a week, so I only have a one-day weekend!)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## susieintexas

My SIL had a TT on Fri and was back at work on Monday. I know it is doable but it was not for me.


----------



## webster2

adagio said:


> I'm sure this is posted SOMEWHERE, so forgive me for asking again!
> 
> I'm contemplating a left lobectomy due to a 3cm nodule (with a little 7mm "friend" just above it). I already had a FNA, and it came back benign, so there's no rush in that sense. I'm thinking I want this thing out this summer, if possible. I just don't have a whole lot of time off available.
> 
> I work for a doctor, so that's the plus side...but I'm his only employee! I don't want to take more time off than I have to. I also have only three sick days and one personal day (no vacation), so any time off outside of that is unpaid!
> 
> My other option is to wait on it until next year, and beg my boss to let me carry my unused sick days over so that I've got more available time off.
> 
> For some of you who have a had a partial thyroidectomy, what was your recovery like? Any chance I could be back at work after four days, or even five, if I plan it around a weekend? (I work six days a week, so I only have a one-day weekend!)
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Wow, you have a very hectic schedule.

I had a partial at 32. I was in good shape, had a physical job, and active lifestyle. I could have gone back in a week but had asked for 2 off. I was tired at the end of the first few days but nothing horrible.

hope this helps a little, and good luck!


----------



## adagio

This gives me hope that it's possible! Thank you!

I'm 33, and aside from working 6 days a week, I take ballet classes three days a week. My job isn't too physical - unless we're really busy, and then I'm running around like crazy! I'm hoping that being in good shape will help speed my recovery time. I also hope that I don't end up losing my voice, since I NEED it in order to perform my job!

Being that my boss is a doctor, he'll be awesome about understanding my need to go slowly after surgery. Maybe I can be back to work after a week and just "take it easy". At least this is my hope!!!!!!!

susieintexas - Your SIL had a TT and was back to work that quickly? WOW...that's impressive... My "go-getter" personality wants to see if I can recover that quickly...


----------



## susieintexas

My SIL works at a bank so it was not super physical but she did have to use her voice too. If you have a job where you can sit when needed, you will be fine.


----------



## joplin1975

I had my TT on a Monday and was answering emails and taking work calls on Wednesday. I tried to go back to work that following Monday, but I had stitches in and my surgeon said no way. But I could have, if needed. I have a office job and it's not physical.


----------



## adagio

This is giving me hope that it's possible!!!!!! My boss understands that I'll need to be sitting once I'm back to work, so I know he won't push me to run around too much. 

Now I just wonder how soon I'll be able to be back at the ballet barre post-surgery...maybe just barre, and no center for a week...or maybe barre and center, but no jumps...

Perhaps this is a good time to work out MORE on the days I don't have class so that recovery is smooth sailing.

I really can't stand "down time". If I'm down for more than a few hours, I'm seriously like, "Hey, am I better yet?"


----------



## joplin1975

You really don't want to do to much, physically, for about two weeks after the surgery. There's lots of vascular tissue in that area and you don't want to be doing too much until that heals. Also, keep in mind you'll be DEAD tired. I didn't think I would like the down time too much, but honestly, I was in bed by 7:00 every night. Your neck will be stiff and a bit sore. I'm a runner and a horse back rider and was relegated to short walks (1/2 mile tops) for the first two weeks. That was about all I felt like doing (although I was not on replacement meds).

Edited to add...do you have access to public transportation and/or someone who can give you a ride to work? I was not allowed to drive until I could fully turn my neck, which took until the middle of the second week.


----------



## adagio

Thanks for bringing me back down to earth, joplin! I tend to think I'm invincible at times.  I'm actually still going through the mental gymnastics of "did this really all just happen?" A few months ago, I was healthy, without a care in the world. Now I've got this monster in my neck, and I'm trying to decide whether to have it out now or later.

As far as getting a ride to work, I'm sure I'll be able to work that out. I have a good handful of options! Even then, I am the MASTER at turning from the torso. (Don't worry...I'll still get a ride!)


----------

